# How do Vox, Dapic & Swans compare against Edifier



## abhinavsood (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings all.

I want to buy a good set of speakers for < 5000 INR. I have been doing some research and I have a few questions:


How do Vox and Dapic speakers compare against Edifier in < 5000 INR segment?
Which one would you pick out of Edifier C2/C3/X600?
Can I easily get Swans/HiVi speakers in India? If yes, where?
Does Swans M10 sound better than Edifier C2/C3?

Do you have any other suggestions for good sounding speakers below INR 5000 that offer great value for money? Thanks, already, for any help.


----------



## gurujee (Jul 6, 2012)

i have heard swans are unbeatable. even someone who has swans m10 told me that swans m10 sounds slightly better even than altec lansing mx5051 which is still considered as one of the nicest speaker in history. If it is a fact, then it definitely beat edifier c2 1000 times.

what ur purpose for speakers? music or game/movies? If music, it is swans or look for edifier c2.

Even I am in search for musical speakers. but m10 costs more- 8k with shipping. "Welcome to HiFiNage" - The Only Online Store to buy Swans HiVi Speakers in India is for swans.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 7, 2012)

Swans M10 eyes closed but it will cost you around 8-9k. Before Swans M10, Edifier C2 and C3 bass is kinda loose can say bloated at mid to high volumes. Swans M10 is equal or better than the Altec Lansing MX5021 in sound quality and MX5021 was the best 2.1 speaker in the market but it's production has been stopped since 2 years I guess so Swans M10 is the only option if you are after sound quality with clarity.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 8, 2012)

For Swans: "Welcome to HiFiNage" - The Only Online Store to buy Swans HiVi Speakers in India

They have only 1 Swan M10 available and that has a dent somewhere on the speaker. I am waiting since 5 months now for M10 but they haven't restocked it.


----------



## abhinavsood (Jul 12, 2012)

gurujee said:


> what ur purpose for speakers? music or game/movies? If music, it is swans or look for edifier c2..



Music mostly, movies once in a while and games only occasionally. Is C2 is better than X600?

Are the prices at Nehru Place, Delhi even lower than online shops like Flipkart etc.? Anyone has any experience with those?


----------



## rockfella (Aug 5, 2012)

How about M20W?


----------

